# Lagoon 5/13



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Launched from Beacon 42 and got off to a slow start. After a month of sitting motor would not fire, pulled it back out to check. Pulled the cover, checked the plugs, spark good but the plugs were dry, primed again,checked choke and she fired up on the secound try. OK were in bidness, had my Dad out for the first time in months. Conditions were calm, water high with ferquent boats and widely scattered redfish.
Had wanted to fish some topwater but it was a little late so we ran to spot one to pole. Fish were there but spooking in the dirty water. Got up a little shallower and saw a couple tails, boat runs by, no more tails, saw a few but no takers. The breeze started so we looked for some calm water and found a few fish. Several tails poped up but only once and then gone type of action. Had my Dad make a short cast to a swirl and he hooked up with the first fish of the day, boating a 21 incher. Several more spooked fish go by and I see a group of laid up fish and get off a long cast, I feel a tap then nothing and the fish leave, baits twisted on the hook when retrieved, should have setup when I felt the tap. Got another shot at a laid up fish but couldn't see the bait and spooked the fish when I moved the bait. After a couple more spooked reds and trout we moved to a deeper flat.
Throwing Exude jerkbaits we saw a couple good reds in the choppy but clear water. I got one to eat but he pulled the hook on a strong first run. As the wind continued to build we decided to just go with the wind and fish trout. I managed to get two small ones before we called it quits.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

As usual, ;D, great report Ron.

Hey, I would like to get together and fish with you one of these coming weekends. I have a DH-C on order and would like to pick your brain and check out your set up more closely this time. Let me know if you get an open seat

Thanks


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Another good report! I still need to plant a GPS somewhere in your bote ;D ;D


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

It was a fair day. The number one goal of getting my Dad on a red was successful but technically it was a red fish skunk for me. It's been about a year and a half since that happened. Some bad timeing on my part as well as some bad timeing by passing boats blew some fair chances. But Dad enjoyed himself. Getting out earlier in the slick calm would have been a big plus.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

DID you get a new camera? 

looks great man.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

> DID you get a new camera?
> 
> looks great man.


Yes, since Christmas. Pretty happy with it, much better than the old one.


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Any day you can fish with your dad Is a good day  Thanks for the report...


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice red... 

Man lots of these east coast names I haven't a clue.. who's gonna put me on some fish over there..


----------

